# تبادل خبرات عملية بين مستخدمي برنامج MS Project 2007



## Ammar Al-Saket (2 يونيو 2010)

الأخوة الأكارم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اطلعت على بعض الموضوعات المطروحة في قسم الإدارة الهندسية وإدارة المشاريع ووجدت أن الموضوع المذكور أعلاه وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالتساؤلات والمشاكل التي يواجهها مستخدمي برنامج MS Project 2007 في حياتهم العملية بحاجة إلى نقاش أعمق، لذلك أطرح هذا الموضوع للنقاش، وأنا من طرفي سأحاول أن أشارك ايجابيا بقدر استطاعتي والله ولي التوفيق.


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (4 يونيو 2010)

*كيفية ربط الأنشطة في MS Project 2007*

الأخوة الأعزاء
مرفقا أدناه محاضرة (pdf file ) لمايكروسوفت حول كيفية ربط الأنشطة في MS Project 2007 للمبتدئين، المحاضرة تطرح الموضوع بشكل مفصل ومبسط


----------



## ing.yacine (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك، وأنا بحاجة إلى وقت وحدة في مجال أعمال البناء


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (6 يونيو 2010)

ing.yacine قال:


> شكرا لك، وأنا بحاجة إلى وقت وحدة في مجال أعمال البناء


 
أخي العزيز
هل تقصد أنك بحاجة إلى نموذج جدولة خطة لمشروع وحدة بناء (Template)


----------



## سيد طه محمد (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس على الموضوع و شكرا جزيلا على الملف الرائع البسيط يا ريت لو أمكن ترفعلنا باقي المحاضرات


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (9 يونيو 2010)

أخي العزيز سيد طه المحترم:

المحاضرة المذكورة أعلاه قد تم نشرها بواسطة شركة مايكروسوفت "وقد أشرت إلى ذلك في المكان المناسب" وللأسف ليس هناك سلسلة محاضرات بنفس الصورة. وعلى أية حال أنا رأيي الشخصي أن المادة التدريبية الموجودة في هذا المنتدى الخاصة ب MS Project هي كافية جدا لأن يبدأ الشخص بناء مشروعه على البرنامج، وبعد ذلك غالبا ما يبدأ المستخدم مواجهة بعض المشاكل العملية، ولذلك طرحت هذا الموضوع للمشاركة والإجابة عن استفسارات ومشاكل عملية تواجه مستخدمي البرنامج. حيث أنني أحاول أن أضيف قيمة للمنتدى ولا أكرر ما فعله غيري.

هذه نصيحتي الشخصية لكل من يريد أن يستعمل البرنامج بشكل فاعل ويستفيد من إمكانات البرنامج المميزة . فإن تجميع مواد تدريبية متعددة وحفظها في الكمبيوتر الشخصي وقراءتها دون استخدام مشروع - ولو مفترضا - لا يفيد كثيرا.

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق.


----------



## algenaby (10 يناير 2011)

شكراً والله وفيت وكفيت


----------



## algenaby (10 يناير 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششكراُ


----------



## Jamal (11 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## civil eng h (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amr fathy (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany_kortoba (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
قمت بعمل جدولة زمنية لمنشا من 2 دور واضفت الموارد وربطها مع المهام 
الا اننى توقفت عند هذا الحد لعدم معرفتى بطريقة ربط الكميات بالموارد والمهام لاستخراج تقارير التكلفة او التقارير بوجة عام
اثناء ادخالى للموارد وربطها مع المهام وجدت عدد من الموارد ذات تحميل زائد باللون الاحمر لكننى لم اعرف ما هو السبب وكيفية معالجتها
رجائى الى الاخوة المهندسين من يجد الوقت الكافى الرد على هذة الاستفسارات
شاكرا لكل من بذل مجهود او يبذل مجهود فى هذا المنتدى 
جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## alfarooq2008 (27 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ... كيفية ادخال الكلف و كيفية ايجاد المهام الحرجة والتعامل معها ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (27 يناير 2011)

hany_kortoba قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> قمت بعمل جدولة زمنية لمنشا من 2 دور واضفت الموارد وربطها مع المهام
> الا اننى توقفت عند هذا الحد لعدم معرفتى بطريقة ربط الكميات بالموارد والمهام لاستخراج تقارير التكلفة او التقارير بوجة عام
> اثناء ادخالى للموارد وربطها مع المهام وجدت عدد من الموارد ذات تحميل زائد باللون الاحمر لكننى لم اعرف ما هو السبب وكيفية معالجتها
> ...


وعليكم السلام
من سؤالك أنا أفترض أنك قمت بعمل التالي: أدخلت الأنشطة ومددها الزمنية وعلاقاتها في (Gantt View) ثم أدخلت أسماء الموارد ونوعها (Work, Material , Cost) ووحدة قياس ال Material في Resourcer Sheet view ثم عدت إلى Gantt Chart view وتحديدا إلى Task Information Window وحملت الموارد على الأنشطة. 
الآن أحب أن أذكرك بأن البرنامج يحمل بشكل تلقائي كمية موارد 1 وحدة فور ما تحمل أي مورد على النشاط، وإذا أردت أن تتحكم بكمية المورد على النشاط فعد إلى Task Information Window وهناك إلى Resources tab ومن العمود Units تستطيع أن تدخل كمية الموارد المحملة على النشاط.
وأما التحميل الزائد فكما قلت أن البرنامج يحمل بشكل تلقائي كمية موارد 1 وحدة، أحد الحلول لإزالة التحميل الزائد هو أن تزيد كمية المورد المخصص للمشروع وذلك بزيادة الكمية في عمود Max. Units في Resourcer Sheet view بحيث يساوي أو يزيد عن نسبة التحميل التي ممكن أن تراها في Resource Graph view 

مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## خالد بوزهرة (30 يناير 2011)

*تعامل البروجكت مع الانجاز*

السسلام عليكم... رغم أني غير محترف في كل من Ms Project و Primavera الأ أني لأحظت أنه في برنامج الميكروسوفت بروجكت عند أدخال نسبة الإنجاز فأن البار لا يتحرك اي يبقى زمن التنفيذ كم هو
و Finsh Date كما ان زمان نهاية المشروع تبقى ثابته لا تتحرك مع التقدم في العمل و كل ما يتحرك هو القضيب داخل البار فقط عكس البريمافيرا التي يتأثر فيها زمن و بداية النشاط مع التقدم progress و بالتالي زمن نهاية المشروع هل هذا منطقي في الميكروسوفت بروجكت ام ان هناك طريقة ما لتجعل البار يتفاعل مع نسبة الأنجاز الداخلة...
و بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## عبد الواحد يوسف (30 يناير 2011)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك انا مبتدي و لقد استخدامت البروجيكت في الشركة ولكن اريد توضيح ادخالات الموارد من حساب ساعات العمل اليومية و و كيفية مقارنة ذلك بالانتاجية


----------



## mohammadnajajrah (30 يناير 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (1 فبراير 2011)

خالد بوزهرة قال:


> السسلام عليكم... رغم أني غير محترف في كل من Ms Project و Primavera الأ أني لأحظت أنه في برنامج الميكروسوفت بروجكت عند أدخال نسبة الإنجاز فأن البار لا يتحرك اي يبقى زمن التنفيذ كم هو
> و Finsh Date كما ان زمان نهاية المشروع تبقى ثابته لا تتحرك مع التقدم في العمل و كل ما يتحرك هو القضيب داخل البار فقط عكس البريمافيرا التي يتأثر فيها زمن و بداية النشاط مع التقدم progress و بالتالي زمن نهاية المشروع هل هذا منطقي في الميكروسوفت بروجكت ام ان هناك طريقة ما لتجعل البار يتفاعل مع نسبة الأنجاز الداخلة...
> و بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


 
أخي العزيز​قبل الإجابة عن السؤال أود أن أذكرك ببعض القضايا الأساسية في MS Project :​· هناك ثلاث أساليب أساسية لتحديث الخطة وهي: إدخال ساعات العمل الفعلية (Work)؛ إدخال المدة المنقضية الفعلية والمتبقية (Duration) ؛ وإدخال نسبة الانجاز التقديرية (% Complete).​· عند إدخال نسبة الانجاز التقديرية (% Complete) لنشاط ما فإن البرنامج يعتبر أن النشاط المعني قد بدأ بالوقت المخطط له، ويعتبر أن نسبة ساعات العمل المدخلة قد أنجزت بالفترة المخطط لها.​بناء على ما تقدم وإجابة على السؤال لنفترض أن نشاط ما مدته الأصلية 10 أيام قضي منها 5 أيام ونسبة الانجاز حتى اليوم الخامس 10% فقط، هذا يعني أنك تحتاج أن تعيد جدولة 40% من العمل إلى ما بعد اليوم الخامس وعندها فقط سوف يعيد البرنامج حساب المدة الجديدة (Duration) وتاريخ نهاية المشروع الجديدة إن وجدت. إعادة جدولة الأنشطة تتم كما يلي:​Tools > Tracking > Update Project > then check “Reschedule uncompleted work to start after ….” > then click OK​أرجوأن يكون هذا إجابة على سؤالك​


----------



## خالد بوزهرة (1 فبراير 2011)

شكرا أخي العزيز و بارك الله فيك و لكن بخاطري سؤال بالنسبة للمثال بعد مضي 5 أيام و ضع نسبة الأنجاز 10% للنشاط هو بالفعل أعاد جدولة النشاط بداية و نهاية و هذا ما كنت أبحث عنه و لكن لماذا اصبحت %Complete بعد هذا الأجراء 0% لماذا لم يعاود جدولة النشاط و حافظ على نسبة الأنجاز و هي 10%


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (1 فبراير 2011)

إذا أنت أدخلت نسبة 10% فإنه من غير الطبيعي أن يحولها البرنامج إلى 0%.

وأما إعادة الجدولة فلابد أن تقوم بأحد أمرين حتى يظهر تأثيرها على البرنامج: إما أن تقوم بإعادة الجدولة كما ذكرت أعلاه. وإما أن تدخل تاريخ نسبة الانجاز الفعلي (Actual Satrt) مع نسبة الانجاز،
نسبة الانجاز الفعلي (Actual Satrt) تجدها في:
View > Table:…… > Tracking


----------



## خالد بوزهرة (2 فبراير 2011)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر و بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد بوزهرة (2 فبراير 2011)

أخ عمار هل هناك في MS Project ما يحل محل Data Date في Primavera أي تاريخ التحديث اي قبل عمل الجدولة تحدد التاريخ الذي تعمل فيه هذا التحديث مثلا لو أن نشاط بدأ يوم 1 فبراير أريد أن أدخل نسبة الأنجاز يوم 2 فبراير في البريمافيرا يظهر خط عمردي يوضح تاريخ التحديث قبل عمل الجدولة


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (2 فبراير 2011)

نعم أخي الكريم، ولكن يدعى في MS Project
"Status Date" تجده في:  
Project > Project Information…> Status Date
إذا لم تحدد ال Status Date عند تحديث الخطة فإن البرنامج يعتبره نفس ال Current Date
الآن، تستطيع أن تظهر Status Date كخط عمودي عن طريق:
 Format > Gridlines…> select “Status Date” then Type & Color then OK


----------



## خالد بوزهرة (2 فبراير 2011)

تشكر تشكر تشكر أخي العزيز و بارك الله في تواصلك و سرعة ردودك و غفر لك و رحم والديك


----------



## خالد بوزهرة (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم :نأمل من إدارة المنتدى تثبيت هذا الموضوع في المواضيع المثبتة لسرعة ردو الأخ عمار الساكت و لخبرته الطيبة في مجال Ms Project


----------



## alfarooq2008 (8 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخ الفاضل ..
كيف احفظ ملف بصورة اكسيل وكيف ارجع احفظ من الاكسل بصورة الامسبروجيكت ؟؟


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (8 فبراير 2011)

alfarooq2008 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ الفاضل ..
> كيف احفظ ملف بصورة اكسيل وكيف ارجع احفظ من الاكسل بصورة الامسبروجيكت ؟؟


 
تحفظ ملف MSP بصورة اكسل كما يلي:​click File > Save As… > Save as type: then select Microsoft Excel Workbook > then you can change "Save in:" and "File Name:" > Save 
ثم اتبع التعليمات​ثم من اكسل إلى MSP كما يلي:​click File > Open… > Files of type: then select Microsoft Excel Workbook > then you select "Look in:" and "File Name:" > Open 
 ثم اتبع التعليمات​​​


----------



## ميساء العجرمي (9 فبراير 2011)

يا اخوتي المهندسين اريد دروس حول برنامج ms project 
ضروري ارجوكم


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (9 فبراير 2011)

ميساء العجرمي قال:


> يا اخوتي المهندسين اريد دروس حول برنامج ms project
> ضروري ارجوكم


 
هناك عدة مشاركات في هذا المنتدى تحتوي على روابط لكتب ومحاضرات لشرح MS Project تستطيعي أن تبحثي عنها وتنزليها، بعد ذلك إذا أشكل عليك شئ ممكن أن تسألي عنه.

الحل الآخر هو أن تبحثي عن مركز أو نقابة للمهندسين لحضور دورة

مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## خالد بوزهرة (10 فبراير 2011)

أستاذ عمار: هل يمكن MS-Project أن يرسم S-Curve و ماذا يسمى في البروجكت و كيف يت أظهاره؟؟ و لك الشكر مسبقاً


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (10 فبراير 2011)

خالد بوزهرة قال:


> أستاذ عمار: هل يمكن MS-Project أن يرسم S-Curve و ماذا يسمى في البروجكت و كيف يت أظهاره؟؟ و لك الشكر مسبقاً


 

أخي العزيز لتحصل على S-Curve يمكنك اتباع الخطوات التالية (من الشمال إلى اليمين):
Report menu > Visual Reports > then select “Earned Value Over Time Report” > click View
تجد هناك ثلاث منحنيات وهي: الحالي والفعلي والقيمة المكتسبة
 واسمه  Earned Value Over Time Report
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ​
​


----------



## خالد بوزهرة (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## نضال محفوظ (21 ديسمبر 2011)

إلى جميع المبرمجين المحترفين للمشاريع,
إنني أواجه صعوبة شديدة في التعامل مع الكميات المنجزة في برنامج بروجكت
السبب أن المطلوب مني هو التخطيط لبنود المشروع إعتماداً على الكميات المنجزة لكل بند بواسطة المصادر المتعلقة بكل بند.
فمثلاً , لدينا مشروع تنفيذ طريق . فيه بنود الحفر والردم كالعادة
ونحن بحاجة لمتابعة إنتاجية المصادر (عادة تكون آليات لها إنتاجية يومية محددة ومملوكة للشركة) , ومن تلك الإنتاجية اليومية علينا معرفة المدة التي ستحتاجها تلك المصادر لإكمال الكميات المطلوبة في البند . 
المشكلة أن برنامج بروجت ليس فيه أعمدة مباشرة تستطيع التعامل فيها مع الكميات وتحسب الإنتاجية الكلية للبند من إنتاجية المصادر .
حاولت السؤال عن الطريقة فدلني أحدهم لإستخدام المعادلات(Formulas) من نافذة تخصيص الأعمدة. وعندما إستطعت عمل أعمدة جديدة تظهر كميات إنتاجية كل مصدر لم أستطع ربطها مع الجدول الرئيسي على يسار مخطط جانت. وبقيت المشكلة معلقة
آمل المساعدة.


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (22 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي نضال، أنت لست بحاجة إلى بناء معادلة (Formula) لأن البرنامج مصمم ليتعامل مع مثل هذه الحالات
كل ما تريد أن تفعله هو تحميل المصادر (المواد) على الأنشطة كمعل انتاجية في الساعة أو اليوم، فمثلا إذا كان لديك آلية حفر تنتج في الساعة 10 متر مكعب أو في اليوم 80 متر مكعب حفر فإنك تدخل معدل انتاجية المصدر على نشاط الحفر تحت عمود (Units) : 
10/h أو 80/d
وعليه فإن البرنامج يمكن يحسب مدة النشاط أو مجموع الانتاج حسب رغبتك


----------



## أحمد ألمهندس (2 يناير 2012)

*مشكور أخي وبارك ألله فيك وجزاك ألله خيرا*


----------



## One23 (22 مايو 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً م/عمار على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (26 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (1 يونيو 2013)

اخي العزيز هل هناك رابط لتحميل برنامج MS Project 2007 حيث اني لدي برنامج Ms project 2000 
وبارك الله بكم


----------

